# Rubber roof bubbles



## OutbackWI (Jun 13, 2004)

This is my first RV with a rubber roof. It has 5-6 bubbles where it looks like the glue gave up. Some are in the middle of the roof, another at the edge over a door. Most hand sized or less. Is this normal or should they be reglued? Going to dealer next week for last warranty work, 1 year old later this month. Thanks for any help.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I have a couple in the middle on mine that are very small and have not changed in a year and a half. Mine is also a little loose at the edges, more noticeable in the heat and less so when it's cooler.

I think a couple small bubbles here and there is not out of the ordinary. If they are getting larger or more are popping up, that should cause concern.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I agree, put it in writing and let the dealer look at it. You are going back anyway so why not just add it to the list. Can't hurt.

Thor


----------



## OutbackWI (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, I checked with my dealer's service dept. head. He says that my amount of bubbling is normal - not widespread and no individual bubble too big. He is, however, making a written note in our file so that there is a paper trail if further problems arise.
Paul & Ruth "Outbackin' in Wisconsin"


----------

